# Beef



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I had a steer butchered that was about 19 months old. I had all hamburger and top steaks cut. This steer was butchered with intentions of selling some burger to family and friends. I have done that and I still have a lot of burger left and a few t-bones and other steaks. Burger is 3.00 per package. If you take 10 or more packages I will sale it for 2.85 per package. Packages are one lb plus or minus a little. Would like to get the rest of it gone today or tomorrow. 
Shoot me a PM if interested. I am in the Ogden area.


----------

